# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Cila eshte vegla muzikore qe pelqeni me shume (veglat muzikore te gjitha )

## Letersia 76

*Hey te gjithe e pelqejme muziken ,te gjithe kendojne me menyren e tyre ,muzika te shlodh ,zbavit .
Po nuk eshte vetem muzika ajo qe i ben te gjitha jane e edhe veglat muzikore te cilat perbejne me shume se 60% te muzikes.
Ju e bera thjesht kete pyetje te marr ca opinione per shijet qe keni ne veglat muzikore.
Faliminderit per mirkuptimin! 
Mendoj se cdo kush mund te diskutoje ne kete teme se te gjithe ne kemi shije muzikore!* 

Kalofshi kendshem nen melodine dehese te vegles suaj muzikore!

Mund te vendosni edhe fotot e veglave muzikore qe preferoni .
lete bejme nje koleksion .

----------


## Letersia 76

saksofoni me perlqen tmerresisht ......te gjitha kenget qe kane melodine e saksaofonit me pelqejne .....ja dhe nje foto e saksofonit!

*Saksofoni vegla muzikore qe me pelqen me shume !*

----------


## s0ni

Saksofoni nuk me pelqen aq shume sepse eshte nje vegel muzikore serioze..( Me muziken e saksofonit nuk ke si te kercesh, vetem e degjon, eshte e bukur qe te vej ne gjume).
Me pelqen me teper klarineta. Kenaqem kur e degjoj.  Muzika e klarinetes nuk eshte e trishtuar, te jep kenaqsi.

----------


## Letersia 76

flm eliona!
edhe me bukur..............

----------


## Alban

Vengla me e përsosur eshte gitarja eletrike, mua shum me pëlqen ka nje tingull shum te bukur.

----------


## isli

Kitarja klasike ose akustike jane instrumentet e mija te preferuara. E kane tingullin shume te embel qe te kenaqin dhe te nderojne ne cdo okazion.

----------


## alvi

Un vdes per i cik qyp, def, ene gerrnete, si snake charmer, ose fakir me duket e kena pas qujt ne shqip.

----------


## tiziana

Per mua eshte piano. I bie shpesh ne kohe te lire me miqte e mi  edhe me 4 duar.

----------


## alvi

un kam pas njoft 2 goca qe i bishin cyrles me 4 duar. LOL

----------


## s0ni

Mbani mend kur kemi qene te vegjel i binim daulles prej kanace.  Gjenim kanacen rruges dhe dy shkopa e benim dasem.(Biles edhe me te bukur se dasmat e te medhejve  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## Letersia 76

kur ishim te vegjel benim cudira...............tani qe u rritem...

faliminderit te gjitheve !

----------


## Letersia 76

ja dhe Piano

----------


## Nuska

Kitara akustike, ben mrekullira. Edhe klarineta gjithashtu. Violina me pelqen ne tinguj te muzikes popullore. (I kini degjuar kenget greke me violine? Fantastike...)

----------


## Letersia 76

*Ja dhe Violia greke per NUSKA...*

----------


## Letersia 76

Violina tinguj te bukur ka poe eshte shume e veshtire ti biesh kesaj vegle muzikore .....
Muzika dhe veglat muzikore kane te gjitha nje larmi te ndyshme kategorish dhe vecantish...
por me pelqejne te gjitha tingujt...............

----------


## The Dardha

qe te duhet nje furgon kastile per te dal rruges me te  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nuska

Faleminderit per mundimin...qe ke postuar foton.

----------


## Fiori

E mbaj mend gjithmone ne fund te vitit ne tetvjecare (shkolle muzike) ziheshim me te klases cila vegel ishte mbreteresha e veglave. Sigurisht secili do mbronte veglen qe i binte vete, aq dinim...me vone e kuptuam qe cdo vegel eshte mbretereshe ne llojin e saj.

Une kuptohet per tere ato ore, qe kam dashur ose me kane detyruar  :ngerdheshje:  te shpenzoj duke studiuar - violinen kam per zemer. Por edhe piano kur me zgjon motra qe ne 5se te mengjesit se u bie shkalleve nuk eshte keq...


Nje shoqja ime me tha se nga klasa ku kam qene Nikolla, Eriola dhe Klejda vazhdojne liceun ne Tirane...po ju ra rasti te lexoni ketu - ju pershendes te treve  :shkelje syri:  


Paçim

----------


## KaMeLaaa

Per mua mbreteresha eshte Piano... sepse e kam studiuar prej shume vitesh dhe e kam shume perzemer  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Letersia 76

THX JUVE TE GJITHE PER KONSIDERATEN TUAJ NDAJMUZIKES DHE VEGLAVE MUZIKORE......

All the best ...
kalofshi kohen e lire nen melodine dehese te vegles sejuaj te preferuar ok

uron Letersia 76 from Oxford city !
bye!

----------

